# Mystery Bromeliad



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

I plan to trade/sell this, but I don't want to pawn it off to someone without being able to tell them what it is. Any guesses?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Some type of neoregelia hybrid. It's difficult to tell. Where did you obtain this plant? That may narrow it down a bit.

-J


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

I agree about it being a Neo. What kind of lighting do you have it under? Alot of broms turn a redder color under very strong lighting, that could also help with the ID.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

I bought it from Black Jungle about 6 months ago. It had actually been growing under fairly low light until just recently. It has had the red blush all along.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Looks like a hojo rojo. Could be way off, but i like to guess.


----------

